# Ownership Issues



## julenshaun (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm new on here but need some advice if anyone can help me please.

2 months ago i brought a horse only to find out i may have to give him back.
Yesterday the lady who i brought him from turned up on my front door saying that the lady she brought him off had actually had him on loan for 12 years and the orginal owner now wants him back.
Now i have the original owner threatening to take legal action against me, but i have asked for proof that she owns him, the young girl who had him on loan i have been able to contact and she said the original owner neglected him and in the 12 years she had him the owner did not show any care or pay anything towards him. No contract was signed and all was done verbally between then and the so called owner handed all rights to the young girl. When the law came in to passport horses the lady who had him on loan payed for it as she could not get hold of the owner, she then sold him on to the lady who i brought him from, which now i have found out she then changed his name applied for a new passport and changed his age.
Can anyone please give me some advice on this as i'm unsure of where i stand. I love my boy to bits and dont want to give him up if he is going to be neglected, but if the original owner is telling the truth what choice do i have.:-(


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You need to speak to an attorney about this one.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You need to go to an attorney with proof that you purchased the horse. The other party will have to prove they did indeed own the horse prior to your in hand bill of sale.

Passport for horses?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

as far as i can see, i the former owner did not pay any fee's, the one who sold you the horse had every right to sell the horse t recover any expenses. but only if the horse was properly siezed, was the 1st owner notified that the horse as being taken for expenses?, was there a add in the legal section in the news paper? i so that2nd ownr had every right to sell to you...if not the horse has to be returned and you refunded for your lose.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I agree with the others here. This is sounding very complicated & an attorney would be the right person to talk to. You don't say where you are from, but if you have an agricultural unit in your local law enforcement agency, you could probably ask them, too. There would also be different law in different states & different countries. There might be a time limit where the "Original owner" would have to claim the horse back. The fact that it's been over 12 years?? With a verbal agreement only? And how long did the lady you bought him from have him? The fact that she changed his name & age & applied for new paperwork seems a bit dodgy, too. Do you at least have some paper trail that shows you purchased him? (Bill of sale, check, cashed money order?)_

_And I've never heard of a passport for a horse. What is all that about?_


----------

